# James' Nike Issue Put To Rest



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Click Me!*



> *Dribbles*
> 
> • Many fans were frustrated last week that Redd returned to the last-place Milwaukee Bucks despite having the chance to come back home to Ohio and play with LeBron James. Well, the $20-some million difference between the offers was understandably the difference-maker. Keep those special rules to protect the incumbent team in mind in two years, when James is a free agent and the Cavaliers will be able to offer significantly more money to keep him. *Contrary to numerous media reports, James' Nike contract does not have a kicker in it to increase his compensation if he plays in New York, Los Angeles or Chicago. Some of his other endorsement deals do, but they represent much, much less than he can get by re-signing for a max contract in Cleveland. Not to mention he's restricted, and the Cavaliers can match any offer.*


This false rumor created a stir before being dimissed yet oddly has made a comeback. So I'm posting this to clear the issue of whether James has incentives to leave Cleveland.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I feel lied to.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

ok?


----------



## Nutritionals (May 9, 2005)

This should be posted in the General Dissusion fourm, just so everyone who says he will leave can see this.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

> The Plain Dealer confirmed this week that James' deal with Nike and several of his other endorsements include increases if he plays in a major market such as Los Angeles, New York or Chicago. NBA rules do not govern Nike contracts, and the league does not consider that tampering because the clauses are related to the city he's playing in, not the team for which he plays.


Link

The cofirmed value of the kicker you ask... $100,000,000 from Nike ALONE.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Whether or not LeBron is restricted means nothing, because if he really wants to leave Cleveland in order to get his Nike kicker, he would not sign an offer sheet and instead take the one year qualifying offer from Cleveland and then leave as a UFA the next year.

I don't think he leaves though, I think he'll be in Cleveland his entire career.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

As a Raptors fan, I feel for Cleveland fans in this situation. Everyone saying that your star player is going to leave. I hope for Cleveland's sake and the NBA's, that this doesn't happen. I really think it would be a dark day for the league if a player left his team because his shoe contract dictated where he should play. I hope James shows some decency this summer and signs his extension.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

mjm1 said:


> Link
> 
> The cofirmed value of the kicker you ask... $100,000,000 from Nike ALONE.


*Akron Beacon Journal vs. The Plain Dealer (Battle Of The Ohio Papers)*

One of the sources is wrong, as the Ohio media has shown directly conflicting takes on the same matter. The existence of the kicker is still up for debate.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

So July 1st we'll finally be beyond this?


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

i doubt he'll leave cleveland. but then again just because its his home town doesnt mean he likes the cavs. i live in miami but hate the heat and dont care for the magic.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This topic is played out to the extreme.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

If LeBron thinks he can win in cleveland then he'll stay, if not i wouldnt be suprised to see him on the next flight to LA with u know who waiting there.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

and how the hell did they do this commercial?

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Rv3niQ-w3y0"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Rv3niQ-w3y0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Starcher (Jul 16, 2006)

remy23 said:


> *Click Me!*
> 
> 
> 
> This false rumor created a stir before being dimissed yet oddly has made a comeback. So I'm posting this to clear the issue of whether James has incentives to leave Cleveland.



and one year later the same beat writer admitted he was wrong.......


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Pain5155 said:


> and how the hell did they do this commercial?
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Rv3niQ-w3y0"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Rv3niQ-w3y0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


Easily, they had the guys under Nike contract come and do the commercial before the game. I think that goes down as one of the best basketball related commercials ever.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Starcher said:


> and one year later the same beat writer admitted he was wrong.......


He did. Interesting that this "kicker" didn't convince James to leave Cleveland, no? So kicker or not, I guess the incentive wasn't enough to leave.


----------

